# a few insect photos...



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi all,

It’s been a while since I uploaded any photos. I’ve still been active on my blog, and have been posting photo and stories. I just haven’t put any up here because they have all been about insects and I have posted quite a number of pictures over the past few months. I don’t want to wear out my welcome...

Anyhow, here are a few photos that have gone up on the blog fairly recently.

I hope everyone had a great summer...
Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


shield bug jpg close copyright Ernie Cooper 2012 by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


copy of P8177563 copyright Ernie Cooper 2012_filtered by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


dragonfly tiff_filtered sm for post by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Amazing, I wish I could take photos like that


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

They are fantastic, keep on posting them. 

The Dragonfly is focus-stacked, right?

On the Shield bug photo, the background is a bit too saturated/distracting for my taste. I know it is probably natural, but I wonder how it would look like if it was darker or not as limey. :smile: It would perhaps accentuate the colors of the bug better.


----------



## jczz1232 (May 8, 2008)

I like the dragonfly


----------



## Shi Guy (Sep 20, 2012)

Amazing photos! I'd love to see more.


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> They are fantastic, keep on posting them.
> 
> The Dragonfly is focus-stacked, right?
> 
> On the Shield bug photo, the background is a bit too saturated/distracting for my taste. I know it is probably natural, but I wonder how it would look like if it was darker or not as limey. :smile: It would perhaps accentuate the colors of the bug better.


Nope, the dragonfly photo isn't stacked...all of these are shot normally using a 35mm macro lens and ring flash

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Shi Guy said:


> Amazing photos! I'd love to see more.


Thank you...I am just about to upload another photo in another post...

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------

